# leigh hill reservoir



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

As I was looking through the DWR stocking report i noticed Leigh hill reservoir in cedar city was stocked with blue gill and large mouth. that will be a fun place to fish when that project is done.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to know! I've heard about this pond but haven't gotten around to checking it out yet. I'll have to swing by there one of these days. It should become a popular little place.


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

Just so you know, Leigh Hill Res is not yet open to the public due to the ongoing construction of the aquatic center and baseball fields. Cedar City is planning on opening the res on July 1. Rainbows and catfish will be stocked shortly before the opening. The bass and bluegill stocked last year were a limited number of adults to start a spawning population. This year the bass and bluegill populations will be dominated by one-year-old fish.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

the bass fishing is good leigh hill reservoir fish it yesterday lots bass spawn right now. i know it not open till july but noboady say anthing to me . it is going to be good place to fish.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

richard rouleau said:


> the bass fishing is good leigh hill reservoir fish it yesterday lots bass spawn right now. i know it not open till july but noboady say anthing to me . it is going to be good place to fish.


lol did you just admit to not caring about it being opened to fish or not? :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that he was just joking. -O|o-


----------

